# Matlab or C++ programmers needed



## symmetry (9 September 2013)

Not sure if this is the right area but im keen to talk to a programmer who is good at Matlab or C++ . please message me on what you have done and areas of expertise.

thanks


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2013)

symmetry said:


> Not sure if this is the right area but im keen to talk to a programmer who is good at Matlab or C++ . please message me on what you have done and areas of expertise.
> 
> thanks




Learning Python at the moment.

I do know a large bank of programmers through Kris.
If you can private mail me what you want one to do Ill put the feelers out.'

The other thing you can do is contact the employment (Casual) for your local University Computer sciences departments.


----------



## CanOz (9 September 2013)

eLance is great for finding people such as programmers. You'll need to pay of course, but being a global organization there are some very competitively prices eLancers....

www.elance.com

CanOz


----------



## symmetry (11 September 2013)

thanks guys ill make some inquiries.


----------



## MrBurns (11 September 2013)

I need a dot net programmer, freelance or employed , they need to be experienced.
Casual on an hourly basis.
Melbourne area would be good but not essential.


----------



## KnowThePast (11 September 2013)

symmetry said:


> Not sure if this is the right area but im keen to talk to a programmer who is good at Matlab or C++ . please message me on what you have done and areas of expertise.
> 
> thanks






MrBurns said:


> I need a dot net programmer, freelance or employed , they need to be experienced.
> Casual on an hourly basis.
> Melbourne area would be good but not essential.




Hi guys,

You can PM me with the details if interested.

Have many years experience with both C++ and .Net, as well as developing apps that store/analyze/search financial data.

I currently spend most of the time in UK, but will be in Melbourne for two months or so near the end of the year.

Cheers

KTP


----------



## qldfrog (11 September 2013)

.NET/C#/java skills here. Not really looking for extra work at the moment but if project is interesting....
Decent financial/market knowledge and playing with Amibroker currently to refine my own systems.
In Brisbane.
PM if this could fit


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 September 2013)

symmetry said:


> Not sure if this is the right area but im keen to talk to a programmer who is good at Matlab or C++ . please message me on what you have done and areas of expertise.
> 
> thanks




Bruce Vanstone from Bond University, or one of his students.  They use MATLAB for everything.

eg.  http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2132390

I've emailed him many years back, and he's very helpful, (though I was after system development advice, not programming).


----------



## tech/a (11 September 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Bruce Vanstone from Bond University, or one of his students.  They use MATLAB for everything.
> 
> eg.  http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2132390
> 
> I've emailed him many years back, and he's very helpful, (though I was after system development advice, not programming).




Great idea he actually does do it under contract.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 September 2013)

tech/a said:


> Great idea he actually does do it under contract.




One thing I like about you tech is you don't hold a grudge.


----------



## tech/a (11 September 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> One thing I like about you tech is you don't hold a grudge.




Life's too short

In particular* MINE*!

Don't mind banter as long as its not personal.
If people disagree with what I say and question to content
then fine Ill answer it.

All the sharing of knowledge and differences of opinion fly out
the door as soon as banter becomes personal.

Your a character GB .


----------

